# Shackled City - OOC I



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

[Game is Full]

Finally got this up for you guys. For those that don't know, Verbatim convinced me to put my Ravenloft 3.5 game on hold for the time being and start up the Adventure Path series that is currently running in Dungeon Magazine right now. 

Those of you that are in the game know how character creation will work. The other threads will be up shortly. Keeping it simple and small this time around. 

Here are the character concepts I've recieved:

Verbatim - Human Hexblade (Ex-communicated of Hextor)
Hippocrachus - Half-Elf Bard
Dhes - Half-Elf Sorcerer (Hoping to multi-class to a divine class for Mystic Theurge)
Kirinke - Elf Ranger (Arcane Archer aspirations)

Rogue's Gallery
IC Thread


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

Although I might have convinced him to run this game, do not think you are getting out of the Ravenloft game either. I didn't go out and buy that book just to see it get dust in my bookcase...

Looking foward to starting a second game with you guys, and I promise you, Zeric will be nothing like Ayden...*L*

Can't wait for the opening scene Majin...


----------



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

Opening scene is up and ready to go. And as for the Ravenloft campaign, don't you worry, the extra time will only allow me to think up even more horrible things to do to your characters in that campaign.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 19, 2004)

Ohhh nice....   
Ill get Elyas Machera’s stats up ASAP…  (don  )

Just for the info.

Action (normal color)

“Look I can speak”  (Green color)

_My brain hurts _  (Blue color and Italic)

+20 Melee, Sword 'O' Dhes 9d20+31, 14-20/x5  (Magenta color)


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

I will try to get Zeric up asap as well, but his history may be a little light right now, as I don't want to slow the game down with it waiting for me to finish the novella that is in my head for him.

However, I just want you all to know that ex-communicated does not mean that Zeric was at one time a priest of Hextor. It just means that they wanted him to be one and when he chose to leave, well, that will all come out in time...

Once again all, I am really looking foward to running this with you all...

H...You do realize that you will be our only source of healing for awhile right, as well as the "face" man for the group. Guess that means you'll be getting tagged as group leader, as I recall it was my speaking just one time that got Ayden into that role in Lamentation. Enjoy all the perks that it brings (sleepless nights, paying the bar tabs, and beating off the crowds of adoring commoners who all want a piece of you and your companions).


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Majin

Just dropped in to say hi. I don't get around to the forum boards much as I do most of my stuff through the subscriptions. Nice to see a few familier faces still keeping on keeping on.

the head of the dog


----------



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey there doghead, haven't seen you in awhile. Good to know your still around.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, I figured I might be multi-classing into cleric to further strengthen our divine needs. If it's necessary, I'll come up with a good IC reason to do so. I don't just want to be convenient.
I put a lot of skill points in the parts that matter as far as being the "face" is concerned. Mainly 'cause the write-up for Bard says they make good party leaders and also because this is my first time playing a bard...so I don't know what else to do but follow the tracks left by the bandwagon.
I'll post Orpheus as soon as I get the Rogue's Gallery loaded...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

H...Schweet deal...can't wait to see how you wear the hat amigo...

Dhes...I was looking at your char sheet, and something caught my eye. Are you sure you didn't mean 5'3 and 110 lbs vice 6'3? At that height and that weight, your muscles would almost be to weak to support you. If you want the height, then you may want to add an extra 40-50 lbs or so. I promise you still wouldn't have lost that scholarly bean-pole like quality.

My post to come here in a few...


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 19, 2004)

wow.  looks like a great game.  I've been itching to play this series ever since my first PbP game of this bit the dust nearly a year ago.  Keep me in mind as an alternate.  
Our party didn't get very far, but it sure was fun.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 19, 2004)

Goodman Dhes has just pointed out to me that a Mystic Theurge is a Cleric/Sorcerer, so hopefully multi-classing into cleric won't be necessary.
Thereby leaving me room to take some levels of rogue!


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

Dhes and H...just got done checking out the char sheets, and your backstories look great. Now I know I am going to have to make sure that I can meet the bar that you two have raised for me.

All we have to do now is wait to see what Kirinke sends to see how this merry band will form.

Manz...If having a vote to take on one more, if that one is getting you in, then you have my vote. Even if you would have a bit of an advantage over us...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

Shcweet deal on Dhes going Mystic Theurge for the added divine bump. If I take any side levels, it will be just as a Fighter until I can qualify for my PrC. I'll be trying to take him the path of the Occult Slayer down the road, and I think that the way I want to play him will support that decision when the time comes.


----------



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

You guys are wearing me down here, heh.  Manz, I had no idea you'd be so interested in joining the game. When I asked you about the Ravenloft game before you had said you were in so many games that you would have to decline, so I didn't think you'd want in on this one either. I think we can manage 6, since the party is lacking in a few key classes at the moment, and will be spread pretty thin as things go on. Because I have to say that since I'm letting Manzanita in, I promised Jarval a spot privately as well (as an alt that is - originally), so I'll get on it contacting him about this too. Unfortunately for the rest of our remaining troupe or other newcomers I have to seal the game here. I really don't think it would be a good idea to take on more than 6 max. So Manz, if you want it, write up a character and come on in. 

For Manz & Jarval on character creation - It will be exactly the same as our other game, but limited to PHB Races only.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

Schweet deal guys...now all we have to do is keep playing classes the exact opposite of what we have in the Lamentation game, and it'll be all good...

Good call Majin, you know deep down you wanted us all in...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2004)

Whoot, got Alinis up in the character thread. &)&. And no, she's not you're typical spoiled elf princess. (I'm going to try that concept again with a different spin hopefully  )

Next game or if Teleri gets herself killed, I'm going with an Aasimar Ranger/bard.


----------



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

Well in most circumstances it was tempting. No offense to the remaining two, but I just _really_ don't wanna take on another full party of 8.   

You guys are actually the first & only group of people I've DM'ed for on the boards and I can't say I could hope to find a better group. I've participated as a player in other's games before and they failed miserably in short time. Thats why I took an oath not to do that to you guys. Short of death or complete computer meltdown, you guys can always count on me to keep the games running.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2004)

Well. We can always cast 'locate dm' on you if you happen to ditch us.  
But in any case, where's the IC thready? 
(Demanding and crazy aren't I?)


----------



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

Theres a link at the very top of this "thready"


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you, Majin.  (& Verbatin!)  I'd love in.  Recently, I'd decided to join no more games except in 'persistant worlds' (such as Living ENWorld) because I was tired of my games dying & none of my PCs advancing above 2nd level.  I'm gleefully making an exception for this one b/c Majin is a proven performer as DM & b/c I have a particular interest in this campaign (as opposed to Ravenloft, about which I know next to nothing).

As for PCs, you mean I can't play a Saurial!?!?  I'm out of here!  (just kidding  )  Let me review the RG, but I'll probably play a half orc rogue or a human barbarian.  Is this set in FR?

Also, I'm not familiar w/a Hexblade.  What are they like?


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, it's nice to know I'm having some kind of impact on the community.  The campaign is set in plain vanilla D&D, Greyhawk if you will. 

Hexblades are one of the three new base classes in the Complete Warrior. In their basest form they're fighters that have partial ability with arcane magic. I'll leave Verbatim to explain more to it tho, from whats in his background and he may have a certain "vision" of how he wants his idea of a Hexblade to be perceieved so he can add anything on as he likes. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dhes (Jul 20, 2004)

Ohh ya nice, just put more people in here stealing my gold and XP….   

No really its always nice to have more people to give the group just that extra edge..
Especially people we know and love…. 

When making a new character, plz don’t be any thing arcane..  With me as a Mystic Theurge, Verbatim as a Hexblade and Krinke going Arcane Archer. I think we will be stretching the fabric of reality a bit fare between us.   

V. Ill throw another 14 pound on my self, but I wont go any higher..   Hell… make his hair a bit longer give him a goatee and I’m playing as my self (down to the letter, including the addictions)


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 20, 2004)

Hexblades are like fighter sorcerers, but like Paladins and Rangers, they only have a limited number of spells they can learn and cast, much like Sorcerers. Their main strength, IMO, is their ability to "curse" their opponents making them less effective in combat, and in life in general while the curse is in effect.

They also become highly skilled in resisting, and later repelling, magics sent their way, and for the PrC class I want to take, Zeric will slowly but surely become a caster's bad dream...

Dhes...wow, I can't imagine being that tall and that thin. I am 6'1 myself and most people think I look small for my height and frame at being 190...*L*

Also, since everyone seems to be taking the goatee as their required facial accessory, I think Zeric will be getting a shave soon...

Thanks for the background info Majin, and my post will be coming up shortly...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...the elfs in this world come from some prime stock...*L*

At 6', Kirinke's char is like the Xena of the elvish ladies...

I can only imagine the cat calls and whistles that must come her way...

*promise all the teasing is in good humor, as my buddy is in town and looking over the char sheets and starting quoting Duece Bigalow when he saw how tall she was. The line was "Damn that's a big "elf" *


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 20, 2004)

Okay, Zeric's intro post is up....c'mon guys get those chars posted and intro posts in already....


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2004)

too bad her weapon of choice is the longbow, soon to be composite longbow and not the chakram.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2004)

OK.  I posted my PC.  It looks like the party needed a rogue, and I'd had Raven mostly drawn up for another campaign that never really got off the ground.  I realize now, as I look at her background, that she's really very appropriate (or inappropriate), being an orphan from Cauldron w/conections to the theives guild.  I hope this is OK.  I'm sure Majin will make the most of it in any case.  

I'll put in an IC post soon, though I think I'll wait until I get a little feedback on her.

I'm very psyched about this adventure.  It looks like a great group and I know it's a 'page-turner' of a module.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 20, 2004)

With Manzanita playing rogue, I won't have to multi-class into it to get those much needed "Disable Device" and "Open Lock" skills. Hopefully Jarval decides to play a cleric...


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds fine with me Manz. If you could e-mail me about how far you got in the last time you played this and some of the specific events that took place, it should help me get an idea of whether your last DM played it directly from the book or improvised anything new into it. (timoan at comcast.net)

I'm still waiting for a reply from Jarval, which should be arriving sometime this afternoon I'd guess. We shall see what he would like to play.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll email you, Majin.  Meanwhile, I'll need to modify my PC slightly, as I realize she doesn't have the prereq for her chosen feat.  I'll clean her up some more & post in the IC.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm here   Majin, sorry I haven't replied to your e-mail yet.  My account is still playing up a bit, but I'll try replying to you again some time this evening.

We're going with 35 point buy for stats, but what books are available class/feat wise?  Core only?  Complete Divine?  Unearthed Arcana?  Book of Exalted Deeds?


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2004)

PHB Races only, for classes & PrC's any other regular supplement will work, if it's Unearthed Arcana though, you should make sure that the way it works won't introduce any new "alternate rules" to the base 3.5 system.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me   I'm thinking a Shugenja for my character if that's OK, probably going human or halfling for race.


----------



## Majin (Jul 21, 2004)

What on earth is a Shugenja?   Sounds roughly Japanese in nature. If you could cite a source that'd be great, and if I don't have the book I'll try to "procure" one asap, and in the meantime you could just send the relevant details to me in an e-mail.  *grumbles* I've really gotta get my D&D book collection caught up.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 21, 2004)

'Shugenja.'  I have no idea what that is either.  I'll tell you, these experienced players are always looking for a new twist.  I'm starting to sqeeze blood from turnips for more PC concepts based on the core rules.  (I only own the 3.0 PhB & DMG, and Raven III here is my 28th PC I've created since 3.0 came out.)  I do have a few more ideas, though.

I should mention that I'm going on a rustic vacation later this week for about 10 days.  I think I may not make a post to the IC thread before then, so as not to leave Raven high and dry.  I'll include this thought in my latest email to Majin.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> What on earth is a Shugenja?   Sounds roughly Japanese in nature. If you could cite a source that'd be great, and if I don't have the book I'll try to "procure" one asap, and in the meantime you could just send the relevant details to me in an e-mail.  *grumbles* I've really gotta get my D&D book collection caught up.



A Shugenja is a spontaneous divine spell caster with a focus on a particular element.  They're in the Oriental Adventures book and (revised for 3.5) in the Complete Divine.

The basic outline is d6 HD, 4+Int skill points per level, proficiency with all simple weapons and the short sword (which also covers the wakizashi), no armour proficiency, and a spells per day progression that's almost identical to the sorcerer.  They know slightly more spells than a sorcerer of the same level, but their choice of spells is more limited and they have to pick spells from their primary element before any others.  They also have the ability to sense the presence of elements in their vicinity a few times per day.

Sorry if I'm being overly exotic with my character   I can achieve a similar effect by using one of the spontaneous divine spellcaster variants from Unearthed Arcana if that helps.


----------



## Majin (Jul 21, 2004)

Not a problem. If thats what you'd like to play go ahead and use it. Complete Divine is definitly on my "Must get very soon" list.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm one up on you Maj. I got both oriental adventures, unnapproachable east and complete divine as well as the draconomicon. ^_^.
next month i'm going to buy book of vile darkness and it's counterpart. i forget the name.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 22, 2004)

The book is called the book of exalted deeds. I've looked through it, and it seems good, but haven't bought it or the BoVD yet. I'm also thinking about getting the complete book of Divine to see if there is anything in there that I could use with Ayden.

Since Manz is waiting until he gets back for us to meet Raven, we're just waiting on you guys now to get the pcs made and intro posted. Not that I'm rushing you guys, but yanno, I'm rushing you guys..


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm gonna help Verbatim rush you guys.
I'm just so excited


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> The book is called the book of exalted deeds. I've looked through it, and it seems good, but haven't bought it or the BoVD yet. I'm also thinking about getting the complete book of Divine to see if there is anything in there that I could use with Ayden.
> 
> Since Manz is waiting until he gets back for us to meet Raven, we're just waiting on you guys now to get the pcs made and intro posted. Not that I'm rushing you guys, but yanno, I'm rushing you guys..



  Not a problem.  I'll have Kiyoshi posted soonish (this evening at the latest), so hopefully I won't need too much rushing...

As for the Book of Exalted Deeds, I've own it, and I like it.  There's some slightly dubious game balance to some of the feats, but it's really aimed at a gaming style where role-playing restrictions balance game mechanic advantages.  And to qualify for a lot of the PrCs and feats, the character does need to be Good with a capital G.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

A couple of quick questions:

1) What setting are we using for this game?  I note that we're using the Greyhawk pantheon, but are we playing on Oerth or in a homebrew?  Is it OK if I insert a distant far-eastern culture for Kiyoshi to be from?

2) Majin, do you want/need me to e-mail details of the Shugenja class to you?  I don't mind doing it, but it'll take me a bit of time to do as my scanner isn't really designed to deal with hardback books.  To be honest, the Shugenja isn't all that much different from a sorcerer mechanically, abeit a divine sorcerer specialized in a particular element...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's my character.  I'll flesh out his background a bit more soon, but I thought it'd be better to get something posted so I don't need to be rushed again 


*Kiyoshi*
Male Halfling Shugenja 1st lvl
Neutral Good

*Str*  9 ..pts 3, -2 racial
*Dex* 16 ..pts 6, +2 racial
*Con* 12 ..pts 4
*Int* 14 ..pts 6
*Wis* 14 ..pts 6
*Cha* 16 ..pts 10

*Hit Points:* 7 (1d6 + 1)
*AC:* 14, Touch 14, Flat 11
*Init:* +3 
*BAB:* +0, Grap -5
*Speed:* 20' (base 20', load 17.375/67.5, Light)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +4, *Will* +5

*-1 Melee*, Quarterstaff (small), 1d4-1, 20/x2
*+4 Ranged*, Sling (small), 1d3, 20/x2, 50' r 

Small, 5'8" tall, 160 wt, 19 yrs old
Black hair, brown eyes, tanned skin

Speaks Common, Halfling (+2 others).

+5 *Concentration* (4)
+7 *Diplomacy* (4)
+6 *Heal* (4)
+6 *Knowledge (Arcana)* (4)
+6 *Knowledge (The Planes)* (4)
+6 *Spellcraft* (4)

*Feats*
- Augment Healing (1st level feat) (CD, p. 78, +2/spell level to damage healed by Conjuration (Healing) spells)

*Halfling Traits*
- +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks.
- +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
- +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear.
- +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
- Favored Class: Rogue.

*Shugenja Abilities*
- Order of the Gentle Rain.
- Elemental Focus (Water).
- Sense Elements 3/day.

*Spells Per Day* 5/4
Spells Known:
0th- Cure Minor Wounds (o), Create Water (w), Purify Food and Drink (w), Detect Magic (a), Mage Hand (e).
1st- Cure Light Wounds (o), Speak with Animals (w), Sleep (a).


*Background, Personality and Appearance*
Hailing from a distant kingdom far to (direction, dependant on setting), Kiyoshi has only just arrived in Cauldron.  Having heard tales of the city, he has traveled to see this meeting place of the elements.


*Wearing*
Monk's Outfit (worn, 0 wt)

*On Belt*
Belt pouch (small) (belt right, 0.125 wt)
Dagger (small) (belt front, 0.5 wt) 

*On Back*
Backpack (small) (center back, 0.5 wt)

*Belt pouch Contents*
20 sling bullets (small) (belt pouch, 5 wt)

*Backpack Contents*
Bedroll (small) (backpack, 1.25 wt)
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 wt)
Ofuda (backpack, 3 wt)
3 sunrods (backpack, 3 wt)
Trail rations (small) (4 days') (backpack, 1 wt)
Waterskin (small) (backpack, 1 wt)
Scrolls (backpack, 0 wt):
- Expeditious Retreat
- Feather fall
- Remove Fear

*Coins*
- 14 gp, 7 sp, 0 cp (belt pouch, 0 wt)


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 22, 2004)

One down...one to go...schweet Uncle Joe's coffee this waiting is killing me...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 22, 2004)

Who's character are we waiting on...? :\


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2004)

Whoot, just posted. Sorry for the delay. Couldn't find the thread an it was right in front of me.   talk about 'now where did you see it last' type of thingie. 

oh it's a bit long but intro's r' sometimes like that. ^_^


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

Meant that as Kirinke getting her intro post in, and then Jarvel getting into the swing of things as well.

Sorry for the confusion, but I just had to use the Sweet Uncle Joe's coffee comment...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

Woohoo...now it is all in Jarvel's hands...


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2004)

Jarval - You can say Oearth is the setting and yes you can add the bit of land you'd like to use. From flipping through Shackled City's adventures it doesn't seem like you guys will get much chance to really go elsewhere besides the immediate surrounding area, and the possibility of other planes.  To make it easier on you until I pick up the book, you could just type up what your character gets for the current level you are. You'll probably only need to do that for one level up cause it shouldnt be that long till I get my rear in gear and pick up a bunch of the books I've been missing out on lately.  Posts for the IC threads coming up in just a bit.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

*taps microphone*

Paging Jarval, Paging Jarval, please post your intro. I repeat, please post your intro...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *taps microphone*
> 
> Paging Jarval, Paging Jarval, please post your intro. I repeat, please post your intro...



Posted   Sorry about the delay...

Majin, I'll e-mail you information for levels 1 to 3 of the Shugenja class some time this evening.  I'll see how cooperative I can get the scanner to be, and go from there


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

Its all good amigo, just keeping ya in the loop...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

_Hurr_, I know how to add...
It seems I gipped myself some skill points, Majin...  
+1 to _Bluff_
+1 to _Sense Motive_
+1 to _Speak Language_ (Halfling; it's good to be able to speak and understand the major languages...)


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 25, 2004)

I think I need to apologize to Dhes, all this time I have been egging others on to post something, and besides his great initial intro post, our resident scholar has been nursing his coffee and book.

C'mon man, get into the swing of things, and hit on that elvish dame with the rest of the group. (assuming Jarval will send the Romeo halfling into that mix as well. Imagine those half-elf babies...*L*)

Just sharin' the love amigos....


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't want to sound like a scrutinizing jerk (I just like to familiarize myself with everyone's character), but Alinis should have 10 hitpoints.
Wouldn't want the prettiest source of feminine guile to die before her time 
No offense to Raven of course...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2004)

Alinis probably has alot of experience in dealing with unwanted suitors for her ahem attentions. If nothing else, an arrow planted in an uncomfortable and unfortunant region would warn off anyone that got on her nervies.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

Don't you think a simple "no" would suffice


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2004)

_That is _ a simple 'no' in elvish. 
you dun wanna know what a harsh 'no' means.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 25, 2004)

Look at it this way, if she goes through all that effort for a no, imagine what a yes will be...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, just a loving and tender kick in the groin


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> C'mon man, get into the swing of things, and hit on that elvish dame with the rest of the group. (assuming Jarval will send the Romeo halfling into that mix as well. Imagine those half-elf babies...*L*)



You know, I think I'm gonna find me a less dangerous woman... 

Of course, the three foot height difference might be an issue as well...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

Sorry for any problems this might cause


----------



## Majin (Jul 30, 2004)

Not a problem Jarval, Kiyoshi can just join back up with us upon your return, right around the time Manz gets back as well I believe.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm back & have now caught up on the thread.  Raven can join anytime.  No hurry, really.  At Majin's convenience.


----------



## Majin (Aug 3, 2004)

Np Manz, your free to pop in whenever you like. If you'd like to get in on this combat just say the word and post your action and I'll roll up an initiative order for ya.


----------



## Majin (Aug 6, 2004)

Jarval, feel free to jump into the combat anytime you'd like and I'll roll up an initiative order for you. Unfortunately it still seems like Verbatim is not with us, hopefully everything is alright on his end and he'll be back soon.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

Right, I've posted.  Good to be back, and glad I've not missed anything vital yet


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2004)

I was thinking maybe Raven had for whatever reason, been close by when the thugs attacked.  She wouldn't want to enter combat against them (I think you know why) but would have her curiosity piqued by the 'orphans' comment.  She might then approach Verbatim's PC once hostilities ceased.

How's that sound for her Entree, Majin?


----------



## Majin (Aug 6, 2004)

That sounds fine Manz, I'll give Verbatim the rest of the day to post and if he's still not back yet I'll move combat forward another round.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 6, 2004)

All,

I am extremely sorry for my absence this past week, and while I want to explain it, there are some things I'm sure that you all just don't want to know about my personal life. However, things are going to be really rocky for me for the next couple of months and I will do all I can not to hold the game up. Please just bear with me while I try to keep my head above the water line...

I will try to get a move out asap today...

Majin, if you want the full scoop, let me know and I will fill you in off list...


----------



## Majin (Aug 6, 2004)

Feel free to go ahead and do that if you like Verbatim, just glad to have you back in some capacity. We can't lose you ya know!


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2004)

Heres the map guys, just like I promised.  Also heres an overview map of Cauldron again for you guys that may have missed it the first time around. 


Jzadirune
Cauldron


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2004)

alrighty... on the underground map thing... where is the entrance to this place? the one we just entered? could you do an edit?


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2004)

I have been dying to play this adventure, so if you need another player or a replacement (ya right) let me know, I would be glad to jump in...


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Mimic, glad to see your interested in the game. We have a character currently on hiatus right now. He plans to be back sometime this month. Now we all hope he comes back and re-joins us, but in the unfortunate event that he does not, you can jump in. As for recommendations on what we need at the moment, any kind of divine healing would help the party greatly. One of our characters is striving to fill that gap by multiclassing, but it will take a few levels before that gets off the ground and fully matures. Either way, for right now, consider yourself an alt in case we don't get our previous group member back, or someone else drops.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2004)

just out of curiosity majin, how much sleep exactly do full elves/half elves need. in older editions, the full elf only need four hours of sleep and the half elf six. might be different in this campaign.... i dunno.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 5, 2004)

Geez, I thought "Reverie" was only a couple of hours. I never really considered it for in-game rules...


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2004)

Well elves do not "sleep", they meditate, or "trance" as the PHB puts it. It is indeed 4 hours though. As for Half-elves the description doesn't particularly state whether they "sleep" by elven standards or human, or anywhere in between, so I would say that they would adopt the practices of whoever raised them. If they were raised by humans, 8 hours, if elves, then they learned the whole trance/meditation thing. If actually brought up by both of their actual parents, which the book seems to stand on that being uncommon, then the more dominant of the two parents method would shine through, which I would believe would be elven for the most part, just given elve's personalities as a whole, they would not have an offspring of their's "sleeping" like a common human.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Hey Mimic, glad to see your interested in the game. We have a character currently on hiatus right now. He plans to be back sometime this month. Now we all hope he comes back and re-joins us, but in the unfortunate event that he does not, you can jump in. As for recommendations on what we need at the moment, any kind of divine healing would help the party greatly. One of our characters is striving to fill that gap by multiclassing, but it will take a few levels before that gets off the ground and fully matures. Either way, for right now, consider yourself an alt in case we don't get our previous group member back, or someone else drops.




Cool, if you need divine healing I would be more then happy to play a druid or a cleric. I shall continue to lurk until you have need of me...


----------



## Majin (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey there Mimic. If you're still interested I'm thinking it would be prudent to have you start working on a character concept for the game, as I'm not sure if Jarval will be returning anytime soon.  :\ 

Also if you're interested, since Jarval was in the other game I'm running (Lamentation of Lolth) we are in dire need of some arcane casting power. If you feel you're up for it, we could use you there as well.

Note that this is to not push Jarval out of the game because he's still not back yet. If/when he returns, he should know that he is still very welcome to rejoin both games, regardless of Mimic's decision of whether to still join or not.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Hey there Mimic. If you're still interested I'm thinking it would be prudent to have you start working on a character concept for the game, as I'm not sure if Jarval will be returning anytime soon.  :\
> 
> Also if you're interested, since Jarval was in the other game I'm running (Lamentation of Lolth) we are in dire need of some arcane casting power. If you feel you're up for it, we could use you there as well.
> 
> Note that this is to not push Jarval out of the game because he's still not back yet. If/when he returns, he should know that he is still very welcome to rejoin both games, regardless of Mimic's decision of whether to still join or not.





*Grabs the offer and runs* Muhaha.... its mine, mine.... (sorry couldn't resist)

Both offers sounds good, you wanted a divine caster here right? Was thinking of a cleric, possibly dwarf and I will get to work on it asap, expect something within a day or so. 

I will post a character in your other thread as well.

Almost forgot... what levels are looking at? Both 1st level?


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes a divine caster in Shackled City, arcane is strongly recommended for Lamentation.

1st-level for Shackled City (soon to be 2nd) and 4th-level for Lamentation, actually. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2004)

How much gold do I start with? 100 gold for the cleric, what about the 4th level? Any magic items?... full of questions aren't I?


----------



## Badger (Oct 24, 2004)

*delurks*

While I am too late to hop in, damn my need to visit family, I would like to add myself to the alt list. I have been following both of your games for awhile Majin and if another slot opens, I would like to be considered.

*slips back on lurker cloak*


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

(Manz) - *Jawdrop*, I think you know. 

(Mimic) - A 4th level character has 5,400 gp in wealth, at this point no more than +1 on any magical item. 

(Badger) - Consider yourself "Alted"


----------



## Dhes (Oct 24, 2004)

Good to have you aboard Mimic.   

Majin, What lvl will we be when we are don with the “Box” and get the rat back to the lock smith, maybe Mimic can start on lvl. 2 and you can freeze his xp till we all catch-up to him.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2004)

i don't have a problem with the level 2 thing for Mimic. especially if he's going to be a cleric of some sort. from what i understand, the shackled city campaign is very intense and we're going to need all of the umph we can grab. And we're probably going to level pretty quickly. And a one level difference isn't going to be too unbalancing anyway.

*Oh and welcome aboard Mimic!*
Maj, for Alinis, I am thinking of doing the sorcerer thing, but I'm none too clear on the rules for a sorcerer so I'm going to need help on that


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

Actually, looking at the XP for the party it would probably be better if Mimic, you just go ahead and make your guy level 2, as the party will be close enough to leveling after this and returning the rat that it will take them just a few more points anyway to go up that level, which I can hand out as a party story award. 

So Mimic, make that cleric level 2, and he starts out with 900 gp to spend now.  Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2004)

Ha ha. And here I was just about to post the character... no problem though I will up his level and buy some new stuff

Oh, I made his god St. Cuthbert, seemed it would be easiest to throw him in the party that way.


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

Sounds good. Again, sorry about that. E-mail me at timoan@comcast.net so we can discuss how best to get your character into the game.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2004)

Here it is let me know what you think and I sent you off an email.

*Althron Fellowson* 
Cleric	2nd level
Race: Dwarf (Hill)	
Alignment: Lawful Good	
Diety: St. Cuthbert
Age: 66
Sex: Male
Height: 3'11"
Weight: 140 lbs	
Eyes: Brown	
Hair: Black						

Strength	             14         +2
Dexterity	             14	+2
Constitution	16	+3
Intelligence	12	+1
Wisdom	             16	+3
Charisma	              9	–1
HP		23

AC 19 = 10+5+2+1 	TOUCH=12 FLAT-FOOTED=17	

INITIATIVE +2

FORTITUDE +6 (CONSTITUTION)			
REFLEX	+2 (DEXTERITY)	
WILL	+6 (WISDOM)						
BAB +1
Grapple +3
MELEE +3							
RANGED +2

Heavy Mace +3	1d8+2	20/x2
Shortspear +3	1d6+2	20/x2					
Shortspear +3	1d6+2	20/x2												
Skill 	
Appraise +1
Balance -2
Bluff 	-1
Climb -2
Concentration +4	(1 rank)
Diplomacy  +2 (3 rank)
Disguse	-1
Forgery	+1	 
Gather information	-1		
Heal  +7	 (4 rank)
Hide -2
Intimidate –1
Jump 	–8
Knowledge (arcana)  +2 (1 rank)
Knowledge (history)  +1
Knowledge (religion)  +4 (3 rank)
Knowledge (the planes) +1	 		
Listen	  +3
Move Silently –2
Ride +2
Search +1
Sense Motive +3
Spellcraft +4 (3 rank)
Spot +3
Survival 	-6
Use Rope	+1

Equipment

Heavy Mace 12 gold						
Short spear X2  4 gold
MW Breastplate 350  gold					
MW Heavy steel sheild  170 gold				
Explorer's outfit  0 gold					
Holy symbol (silver) 25 gold					
Spell component pouch 5 gold			
Water skin 1 gold
Whetstone 2 cp
Flint and steel 1 gold
2 days trail rations 1 gold
Bedroll 1 silver
Pouch 1 gold
2 potions cure light wounds 100 gold
4 scolls cure light wounds 100 gold
1 scroll Bless 25 gold
1 scroll magic weapon 25 gold
Scroll case 1 gold
Healer's kit ( 10 charges) 50 gold				
Money:  remaining 28 gold 8 silver 8 copper
Weight: 75 (medium load) movement 20 feet

Domains:
 Destruction: You can smite an opponent once per day, gaining a +4 bonus to your attack and +2 to damage.
 Strength: You can perform a feat of strength once per day, adding +2 to your Strength score for one round as a free action.

Spells: 0/4 1/3
lvl 0
Read Magic
Purify food and drink
Create water
guidance

lvl1
enlarge person (domain)
Bless
Comprehend laguages
Command

–– RACE ABILITIES ––
• +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma
• Base land speed of 20 feet.
• Darkvision 60 feet.
• movement 20 feet even with medium or heavy load
• Favored Class: Fighter
• +2 racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poison.
• Stonecunning: 
  +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual stonework.
  Can find such by passing within 10 feet, and can find stonework traps as a rogue can.
  Can intuit depth.
• Weapon Familiarity: 
  You treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes
  as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: Dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A dwarf gains a +4
  bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
• +4 dodge bonus against giants
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise and Craft checks that deal with stone or metal.
–– CLASS ABILITIES ––
• Proficient in all armor, and all shields(except tower shields)
• Proficient with all simple weapons.
• Aura(Ex): You have a faint aura of Good.
• Spontaneous Casting: Can spontaneously cast cure spells, by sacrificing
  a pre-prepared spell of equal or higher level.
• Restricted Spells: cannot cast Evil spells.
• Turn Undead (Su): Can turn undead 2 times per day. A turning
  check is made on 1d20-1; turning damage is equal to 2d6+1 on a successful check.
–– FEATS ––
• Toughness

Description: Short even for Dwarven standards Althorn is as wide as he is tall. His hair and beard are both black with his beard neatly braided into four seperate braids, reaching close to his knees. His hair is short and unkempt. He is almost driven in his desire to root out and destroy evil, extracting justice to those who have gone unpunished. He does have a sense of humor but that is pushed out of the way when sees a need to bring justice

Background: Althron was raised as a standard Dwarf, during his childhood it was discovered that he had clerical aptitude and was encouraged to develop it although his clan was surprised when they learned he worshipped St. Cuthbert instead of Moradin. Although he wasn't openly shunned they did whisper behind his back and treated him with indifference at the best of times. Sensing this rift between him and the rest of his clan he packed up and went out to explore the world ending up in the volcanic city of Cauldron.


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2004)

Mimic - Character sheet looks good so far. I'll give it a more indepth review tommorrow and get back to you if theres any problems, but for now you can post him in the rogue's gallery and start posting. Priestess Urikas awaits.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

All...just as a quick FYI, I am in a class this week, so I will have limited access during the day when the class is on breaks and what not. So, I will be trying to make the most of it while I can..

I would like to say welcome aboard to Mimic and its great to have you with us. We are a pretty easy going group and have been playing together in this game and in Lamentation for awhile, so I can honestly say from experience that you are getting to play with some great guys, and gal...

Look foward to writing with you..

On the game topic, my Round breakdown goes something like this...

Round 1: Knock Starbrow from the mimic and let the others start attacking
Round 2: Use my curse on the mimic
Round 3: Attack until it falls, or I do..

Lets get some monster butt guys..


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

I kinda feel bad welcoming Mimic, as I mean to kill one IC.
Oh well, you will forgive us this treachery?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't apologize to him too fast...afterall, he is sent to watch over me, and we all know how stable Zeric is...and if you think he is a little unhinged now, just wait until he starts seeing visions and thinks he is touched directly by a higher power to bring "justice" to the world...*eg*

There might be a battle royal as Zeric has to square off against some of the party members to see "justice served" against those he sees as guilty....I plan on taking the adage of "When you stare into the abyss, the abyss stares back" to heart with him....

As long as it still remains fun for you guys with him in the party..


----------



## Mimic (Oct 25, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I kinda feel bad welcoming Mimic, as I mean to kill one IC.
> Oh well, you will forgive us this treachery?




Personally I found that pretty ironic, just don't die before he can get there.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> I would like to say welcome aboard to Mimic and its great to have you with us. We are a pretty easy going group and have been playing together in this game and in Lamentation for awhile, so I can honestly say from experience that you are getting to play with some great guys, and gal...




Thanks, can't wait to get into the thick of things... I anticipate fun for all, can't wait to see how Althron and Zeric get along.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

The kicker is, as Majin and I have talked about alot off topic is that Zeric has nothing but contempt for Hextor, a fact that would be more obvious if I got off my butt and finished his history and posted it...*L*

However, he is by no means a paladin-to-be, as his class represents, and while at first Zeric and Althron may clash, due to mutual IC misreads, in time I truthfully think they will come to respect each other. Now is this going to be before or after the fist fight between the two of them I can't say... *no spells or curses obviously..*

I also am liking the way that Raven and Zeric can function as a team...she can flank whom he faces, and when that happens, sneak attacks will reign supreme.

Now if we could just find some use for that dandy in the group...*ducks Hippocrachus' thrown chair*


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

This is my first time playing a bard, so I'm not really sure what they're _supposed_ to do; besides play music and hit on women-folk and generally stand as comedic relief.
Really I created Orpheus to act as speaker, but until I get some spendable skill-points to learn Undercommon, he's kinda just _there_.
With a cleric in the party now, I can devote him to character buffs and not worry too much about keeping people alive as far as spells are concerned.
*calmly picks up his thrown chair and breaks it over Verbatim's ducked head* Now then...


----------



## Dhes (Oct 25, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Don't apologize to him too fast...afterall, he is sent to watch over me, and we all know how stable Zeric is...and if you think he is a little unhinged now, just wait until he starts seeing visions and thinks he is touched directly by a higher power to bring "justice" to the world...*eg*




I’m glad you’re in the game Mimic. Zeric is a real hand full and spanking really doesn’t help with someone of his size.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

I can feel the love flowing around me like lava...thanks guys..*L*

I would say definately pick up all the language skills you can, and the bardic songs will start coming in handy soon. Plus you can assist the cleric as a back-up healer, assist Kirinke as an archer, use both arcane and divine magical items (scrolls, wands, what nots), and have an atomic buttload of random skills.

They really are the jack-of-all trades class, and the great thing is no two bards are the same. You could have him sing, play an instrument, hell have him be a poet, all count as bardic expression. Even oratory speeches would work for the bardic effects, so really it is only limited by what you want to sink into him. 

With that said, I know you knew this all ready and just wanted me to be a quick cheerleader to you OOC since I know we are like oil and water IC...*L*

Now, on with the combat...we're burning daylight here folks, and class is over at 4:30pm...*stares at watch*


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

Cheer on!


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

Rog...will keep the pom-poms handy the next time you need a pick me up..*L*


----------



## Majin (Oct 26, 2004)

*Holy crap I'm blind alert!*

Mimic - I took for granted that you had checked both OoC first page threads to get my rules for character creation, but given how far back the *so* important first thread of LoL, and also given the fact that you had no way of knowing I have every thread chronicled in the sticky thread "Divine Records of Exalted Deeds and Vile Darkness", it's not a wonder. Sorry about that.  But you'll like this I promise: The point buy for characters in both of these campaigns is 35 points. So that will mean a little re-tooling for your characters, so hope you won't mind that. I'd also take a closer look at your skills after the stat re-tooling. I might have noticed a CC-skill in there that had points spent in it like a class skill. Sorry again about that.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 26, 2004)

To shed a little light on what a Hexblade is, it is a fighter who can curse his opponents with weakness. Right now, the curse is 1/day and a -2 to all rolls (damage, skills, attacks and saves). Later on, it will go to -4, then at the end, -6 and he will be able to use it up to 3/day.

The act of cursing can never be seen as a "good" act, and if Zeric's alignment ever shifts to good, he loses all aspects of the class and his abilities gained. 

At lvl 4, he also begins to be able to cast a few spells in armor with 0% chance of spell failure if the armor is light and below (none).

Hope that helps out some Mimic..

Also, I have started rewriting Zeric's history, and tentatively lvled him up last night. To show his apprenticeship with the dwarven smith, I gave him a rank in craft (weaponsmithing), and have began to form some ideas in my head about Zeric and only trusting weapons he has personally forged...

Yeah, I know...I put my char through more hell than Majin ever could think of...I think..


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> But you'll like this I promise: The point buy for characters in both of these campaigns is 35 points. So that will mean a little re-tooling for your characters, so hope you won't mind that. I'd also take a closer look at your skills after the stat re-tooling.




Cool, an extra 7 points to play with. I should be able to modify Althron during lunch. It is entirely possible that I made a mistake with the skill points.

As for the wizard I have been working on him but as I stated in my email work has been really busy and has been consuming a large portion of my time of late. I have just his equipment to purchase so look for it within a day or so.

Thanks for the information on what a hexblade is Verbatim.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2004)

Made the changes, just edited my post from last page. Once I get the A-ok I will repost it back to the RG.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can see it now...Zeric vs his companions...I am truthfully only scared of Raven...*L* Damn her sneak attack ability...


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2004)

Poor poor Verbatim, your plan has failed against my Ultimate Diplomat


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

*L*

I don't think you could "easily" pick her up amigo..she is 150 lbs of dead weight, making your load 189 amigo, and with a 13 in strength, you will be doing the duck waddle with her. Which was all Zeric wanted to see in the first place..

All in all, its all good, I just rolled with the "punch" that she gave me, and it adds more fuel to the Zeric going insane fire...

Besides, what good would ice cream be if the only flavor was vanilla....


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like I'll be filling Orpheus in for an increase to his strength stat for 4th level if he plans to keep that up. 

Kirinke - Hippocrachus is right, technically your character is unconcious once below 0 hitpoints, so until she is healed above that mark she is unaware of what's going on around her.

Oh, and as I promised, everyone, besides Mimic of course, can level their characters up now.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

It can't be helped if he has a low self-esteem then, I guess  
As soon as Orpheus has Charm Person, I mean to use it in full with our good pal Zeric. Keep the party squabbles to a minimum sort of thing...  
It's okay even if it doesn't work out, we'll have a dwarven cleric to back us up; he'll curb his attitude or find he's not as though as he thinks.

Strength was definitely my choice for Level 4 ability increase. It stands to reason.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

Ahh...now I know why everyone wants to be Wolverine when they grow up...*L*

While I would love to say that it will be a quick thing for us all to be instant friends, I'm not going to insult you all by telling a lie. Deep down, Zeric is a "good" guy of sorts, he is just a good guy in his own very LN way. Once we all accept that, the fun can really begin.

I am so thinking of giving Majin a level of cleric (St Cuthbert) with the Rage and Strength domain that it isn't funny. I can only imagine the conflicts that would happen when the church found out that their god is giving spells to someone everyone sees as such a loose cannon..

What do you guys think? Or should I stick to the straight Hexblade course for now?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

So if she was out cold all this time, do we disregard the posts until now Majin? Your call on that one amigo, as I am sure we could all go either way...


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

I'll leave that up to you and kirinke. As you did run with it and all that dialogue played out the way it did you could look at it two ways. It's done and said, and no going back, or Alinis gets one more chance before Zeric slits her throat when she sleeps.  

On Zeric's possible cleric level - That is to say if Cuthbert would grant him anything.   I think I'd go right along with it though if you go that way. Throwing that kind of chaos into the mix is always fun, and god's have their reasons for the crazy stuff they do I guess, figuring out a reason for why St. Cuthbert would grant Zeric spells might be fun.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

Cuthbert's doghma is also vengence upon the guilty, and perhaps in Zeric he sees a tool who would have no problem doing just that. However, it could be that Zeric believes he is getting his powers from Cuthbert, but they are really coming from somewhere else...*dark laughter from the clutched glove of Hextor at having Zeric serve him whether he was aware of it or not*

However, at the end of the day, Zeric would still be more Hexblade than priest, and the plan I have for him to be an occult slayer would definately still stand. *sigh* The possibilities are endless...


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Even better idea. Oh yes, the possibilities.


----------

